# pet supplies plus isn't good to bettas



## hottestwinter (Jul 18, 2014)

I went to my local Pet Supplies Plus today to get more water testing supplies. And I was looking at their Bettas and I was so heart broken by what I saw a dead betta, the 3 very close to death and the rest of them had sever fin rot. If I could have I would have purchased all 20-30 of them. There has to be something we can do to protect these beautiful fish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Nope; not as long as people keep buying them...especially the poorly ones. It's something most dog rescue groups discovered a long time ago: Pet stores don't care why you buy something; just that you did. If we buy it they'll replace it.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

There's also the fact that customers that impulse purchase fish are not likely to have a tank waiting at home, so they then will spend further money in their store purchasing a tank and whatever else the store employee/s convince the customer is necessary. 

I assume the price of a single betta is fairly negligible in terms of the store's bottom line. It's everything else the customer purchases along with the fish, where the stores make their profit. 

You could get into contact with the store's manager/owner, or even the corporate head office if it is a franchise to express your dissatisfaction. But sadly, this does not seem to be a trend that is on its way out anytime soon. It's a shame more stores cannot afford an ounce of respect for the fish in their care.


----------



## hottestwinter (Jul 18, 2014)

I did send an email to the company. I hope they do look into that because no animal needs to suffer in any manner.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

That's sad to hear because my Pets Supplies Plus takes very good care of their bettas and fish in general. You really can't condemn an entire chain for the actions of one store. I've developed a relationship with the people in the fish dept. and they recommend 2 to 5 gallon tanks & heaters to all customers buying bettas.

I have a Petco, the same one where I bought the big blue king in my avatar that is deplorable. Two or three miles up the road at another Petco, they do a pretty good job. I find it hit or miss at the chains and sometimes LFS's are worst of all.


----------



## hottestwinter (Jul 18, 2014)

That was the one in Akron ohio. I do also go to the one in Canton Ohio and their fish are well cared for. Maybe i should have stated which one I was referring to I appolagize. The point is they shouldn't treat any animal the way those bettas are being treated.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Though I somewhat disagree with the "if we keep buying they'll keep restocking" Yes they will, but they also don't care if the fish die, if we leave the fish there and stop buying and the fish die, they'll just keep restocking.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

hottestwinter said:


> That was the one in Akron ohio. I do also go to the one in Canton Ohio and their fish are well cared for. Maybe i should have stated which one I was referring to I appolagize. The point is they shouldn't treat any animal the way those bettas are being treated.


Don't apologize. It super cool that you took the time and tried to do something about it, it's more than I would do. I'm just covering for my buddies that work at my local store. They keep bettas themselves and are very passionate about them as well as the ones in their store.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

hottestwinter said:


> If I could have I would have purchased all 20-30 of them.


And the store would order and mistreat more as they don't care if its a "rescue/pitty" buy.. a sale is a sale.
I know what you mean about the poor care. My vt boy is from there and I got him because he had bad sbd (stuck at the surface) I'd watch him spiral down in 2 weeks of visits (yes he was a rescue/pity buy shut up.. he tried so hard to be interactive whenever I held his cup (put all his effort into swimming down from his stuck spot at the surface to my fingers and eye level.. he won me over)). Less than 24 hours in a heated tank with prime to bind ammonia and he was perfectly fine again. Now he's a spunky flare happy boy only one that will flare at me when I have food (most of the others flare but never at feeding time).
I tried talking to and employee who seemed to be the most inelegant one there (not saying much) about their "betta tanks" displayed right below the bettas-none reaching 1g... they have perfectly good (decently priced) 2.5 and 5.5g tanks in the fish equipment isle. I recommended putting some by the bettas but was told they have to stick to the layout corporate gives them :/


----------



## hottestwinter (Jul 18, 2014)

I think that is so retarded that they wouldn't change the layout. I did talk to someone in the corporate office they are going to look into it. So they say. We'll see. I would start my own reacue but I am a full time college student and taking care of two is a lot of work. I just hate when animals get treated so poorly.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

BettaStarter24 said:


> Though I somewhat disagree with the "if we keep buying they'll keep restocking" Yes they will, but they also don't care if the fish die, if we leave the fish there and stop buying and the fish die, they'll just keep restocking.



Stores don't restock items that don't sell. If all the bettas are left unpurchased and die, there will be no restock because it's waisting the companie's money.


----------

